# Obsidian 800D Ersatzteile



## InDeXJoKa (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo liebe PCGH User,


ich habe das Corsair Obsidian 800D und bin auf der suche nach Ersatzteilen.
*Seitenwände*


Gibt es da ein Shop ? Sollte natürlich auch nach Deutschland liefern.




Danke 
Gruß InDeXJoKa


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Januar 2011)

Ersatzteil? wenn ein Garantieschaden der Fall ist bitte eine RMA einleiten. Ansonsten bitte mal das ganze etwas genauer definieren


----------



## InDeXJoKa (7. Januar 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Ersatzteil? wenn ein Garantieschaden der Fall ist bitte eine RMA einleiten. Ansonsten bitte mal das ganze etwas genauer definieren




Ich habe an meinem Seitenteil ein 1080er Radiator angebracht, und würde mir gerne ein *Ersatz* Seiten
teil besorgen.
sysProfile: ID: 132589 - InDeXJoKa

Und die Scheibe am anderen Seitenteil hat einen kleinen Riss... er ist zwar nicht störend und fast garnicht sichtbar aber ich seh um ziemlich viele Schrauben in der Innenseite kleine Risse... Warum weiß ich auch nicht genau denke die Schrauben waren von Werk zufest angezogen.


Gruß
InDeXJoKa


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (9. Januar 2011)

In sofern also reine Ersatzteile, schreib doch mal CSGEurope@Corsair.com an mit der bitte um Ersatz, das Windowteil solltest Du als beschädigt durch Transport deklarieren o.ä. dann sollte das getauscht werden, beim Anderen Seitenteil kein ich nur auf den US Corsair Shop auf Corsair.com verweisen da wird das Seitenteil angeboten soweit mir bekannt ist.


----------



## InDeXJoKa (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich hatte das Gehäuse bei Caseking bestellt vor ca. 2 Monaten 

Finde das Seitenteil dort leider nirgends.



Gruß 
InDeXJoKa


----------



## Gast1111 (9. Januar 2011)

Ja wie gesagt das Seitenteil kannst du nur auf der Amerikanischen Corsair Seite (20 Dollar oder so) bestellen
mfg


----------



## InDeXJoKa (9. Januar 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ja wie gesagt das Seitenteil kannst du nur auf der Amerikanischen Corsair Seite (20 Dollar oder so) bestellen
> mfg




Hmmm finde da erlich gesagt nicht wirklich das Seitenteil ...


Schicken die überhaupt nach Deutschland ?


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (9. Januar 2011)

ich hätte da auch mal n ganz anderes Anliegen 
ich habe den Staubschutz vernichtet..
kann man da auch neuen bestellen?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (10. Januar 2011)

wie bereits oben erwähnt - an die o.g. Mail eine Anfrage schicken, sofern es möglich ist, wird es relativ zügig bearbeitet.

Der US Shop liefert auch nach Deutschland (Man berücksichtige aber das noch Zoll in Deutschland erhoben wird).

Derzeit ist leider noch keine andere Lösung verfügbar.

Ich würde dir aber raten einfach bei CSGEurope für beide Seitenteile anzufragen, ich denke das sollte kein größeres Problem sein.


----------



## apostoli (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Corsair TEAM,

an wem kann ich mich wenden, wenn ich die Plastikschienen für die Befästigung der optischen Laufwerke benötige??
Ich habe das Gehäuse gebraucht gekauft und da sind ein paar abgebrochen. Sieht blöd aus. 
Die würde ich gerne ersetzen wenns möglich ist.

Gruß Toli


----------



## apostoli (19. Mai 2011)

Keiner mehr da????


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

Bitte auf Corsair.com an unseren technischen Support wenden, dort wird man Dir gerne weiterhelfen bei Ersatzteilanfragen


----------



## Chris_1982 (28. Mai 2011)

@ EL ich habe mal eine Frage an sie..ich habe auch so einen ganz kleinen Riss wie der TE beschrieben hat im Seitenteil und auch beim zumachen des Seitenteils gab es meist Probleme..

Aber wenn mir Corsair das austauschen würde wäre das echt super meinen Sie das es möglich ist?

Ich habe den Support mal angeschrieben aber ich habe meine Frage in Deutsch gestellt.


----------



## Gast1111 (28. Mai 2011)

@Chris schreib einfach eine E-Mail an CSGEurope@Corsair.com da antwortet dir dann jemand 
Mir wird auch ein neues zugeschickt...
mfg


----------



## Chris_1982 (28. Mai 2011)

danke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (1. Juni 2011)

Korrekt, einfach bei den Kollegen nachfragen - für gewöhnlich ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Chris_1982 (2. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die Frage am 28.05 gestellt doch leider seitdem noch keine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## Gast1111 (4. Juni 2011)

Hallo Chris_1982,
normalerweise erhälst du innerhalb von 5-7 Tagen eine Antwort, es kann allerdings gerade ein wenig länger dauern.
Ich bin sicher du bekommst demnächst eine Antwort


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2011)

Liegt mittlerweile eine Antwort vor? ansonsten bitte bei mir melden, dann kümmere ich mich gerne darum!


----------



## Chris_1982 (8. Juni 2011)

Guten Tag der Herr..

Nein ich habe leider immernoch keine Antwort bekommen.

lg


----------



## Gast1111 (8. Juni 2011)

Hey Chris,
hast eine PN wo du dich melden kannst


----------



## Chris_1982 (9. Juni 2011)

Ok vielen dank..ich hab ihnen die Frage mal in English gestellt aber mein English ist nicht mehr so gut.

Bin ganz gespannt was man mir antwortet.

lg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Juni 2011)

schick mir mal das ganze auch an corsair@ci7.eu solltest Du keine Antwort erhalten, dann frage ich mal nach.


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. Juni 2011)

Danke..hab meine Deutsche Frage mal an die Adresse geschickt.

Ich hab gerade von Corsair eine Antwort bekommen sie schreiben mir:

Please attach a picture of the connection from the side panel and the  case. We can provide a replacement side panel if neccessay. Plese  provide your complet shipping address and contact information

Ich habs mal im Übersetzer eingegeben aber es wurde nicht alles übersetzt.

lg


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juni 2011)

Heißt soviel wie:
Bitte schicke uns ein Bild von der Verbindung zwischen Seitenteil und Gehäuse, wir schicken dir ein neus Seitenteil wenn es notwendig ist, bitte gebe uns deine kompletten Kontaktdaten und Lieferadresse.
So grob übersetzt würde ich mal sagen 
mfg


----------



## Chris_1982 (15. Juni 2011)

Danke..ich hab ihnen mal zurückgeschrieben aber ein Foto habe ich nicht mit beigefügt.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Juni 2011)

Das Foto wäre schon sehr hilfreich 

Und die Übersetzung ist korrekt


----------



## Chris_1982 (21. Juni 2011)

Also ein Foto nur von dem linken Seitenteil?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (22. Juni 2011)

korrekt


----------



## Chris_1982 (1. Juli 2011)

Die Firma Corsair hat mir jetzt das Seitenteil zukommen lassen..


----------



## Chris_1982 (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute das Seitenteil bekommen.

Es auch sofort geöffnet doch was stelle ich fest es hat einen riesen abgerundeten knick ganz oben rechts am Metall...

Und das lag gerantiert nicht am Transport. 

Ich bedanke mich ganz rechtherzlich bei ihnen und ich möchte mit ihnen auch keinen Kontact mehr.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juli 2011)

???

Das so etwas mal vorkommen kann - kann doch niemand ausschließen (kein Mensch und auch kein Hersteller) verstehe nicht wo da das Problem sein soll - einfach kurz beim Support melden und dann geht ein neues raus


----------



## Chris_1982 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe heute ein neues Seitenteil bekommen und es war genau so billig verpackt und ungesichert wie das erste..

Und an der selben Stelle war wieder ein knick allerdings nur ein kleiner den ich erstmal mit Zange geradebiegen musste..

Ich weiss nicht wiso es Firma Corsair es nicht hinbekommt das Seitenteil vernünftig und sicher zu verpacken?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Juli 2011)

Bitte mal ein Foto davon machen - ich habe hier das Seitenteil in 10 Facher Ausführung (wir bekommen das auf selben Wege) - das ist doch sehr merkwürdig, ich würde mir das gerne genauer anschauen!


----------



## Chris_1982 (13. Juli 2011)

Jetzt sieht man das verbogene so gut wie nicht mehr da ich es mit einer Zange gerade gebogen habe, aber dieser Knick am Metall war genau so wie bei dem ersten Seitenteil an der selben Stelle..

Und es ist auch an manchen anderen Stellen Metall abgesplittert. 

Das wäre ja genau so als wenn meine Mutter wir haben einen Schuhshop grob ausgedrückt andauernd Waare verschicken würde und sie immer wieder gleich falsch verpackt..

Ich glaube da würde es Negative Bewertungen geben ohne ende.


----------



## watercooled (17. Juli 2011)

Irgendwie muss ich gerade an "eine schrecklich nette Familie" denken 

Aber das ist ja eigentlich schon fast klar, das beim Transport aus den USA mal was kaputt geht. Man weis ja wie die teilweise mit Paketen umgehen 

Frag doch mal Bluebeard ob er dir eins extra sicher verpacken kann 

mfg


----------



## Bluebeard (18. Juli 2011)

Das wäre auch kein Problem, mach mir dennoch bitte mal ein Foto und kreise es in Paint rot ein (du weist ja wo der Knick war) 
mir geht es um eine lokale Ortung der Problemstelle - dann nehme ich mir hier eines unserer verpackten und werde mal "böser Paketdienstleister" spielen und schauen - wir sind immer bestrebt auch unsere Verpackungen sicherer zu gestalten - also nicht denken das wir das einfach so antakta legen


----------



## watercooled (18. Juli 2011)

Sowas nennt man Kulanten Support!

1A bei euch


----------



## Bluebeard (22. Juli 2011)

Danke.

Das gehört dazu - ist der Kunde unzufrieden, sind wir es auch!
Und bei Paketen kann durchaus mal ein "designfehler" vorliegen - nur wenn wir den nicht bemerken bei den Tests und danach ein Kunde oder auch mehrere es feststellen - ist es wichtig es zu Fotodokumentieren, denn nur alleine die Aussage: da ist was aber ohne Bild, hilft uns nicht wirklich da wir so nur generelle Falltests etc. machen - sehen wir aber das Problem anhand eines Bildes, können wir explizit versuchen den Bereich mit roher Gewalt zu beeinflussen und sehen so die Ursache und können dann entscheiden: designfehler des Paketes = redesign, oder aber Paketdienstleister hat es unsachgemäß behandelt = Zusteller zusammenfalten


----------



## watercooled (29. Juli 2011)

Ein Kumpel von mir hat für das 800D auch mehrmals ein neues Seitenteil angefordert und bei jedem der 3 Pakete war das Seitenteil beschädigt 

Das solltet ihr echt mal überarbeiten


----------



## Bluebeard (3. August 2011)

Alles klar,

ein Foto der Stelle wäre schon sehr nice.


----------

